# Latte fail w/ Rocket Appartamento



## marille (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm reasonably good at making microfoam at home with my Gaggia Classic (replaced the wand), but at work we have a Rocket Appartamento and even though it should be easier to froth with, I inevitably end up with scorched milk and huge bubbles. It's very 'macrofoam'. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I inevitably end up with scorched milk and huge bubbles


Scorched.... Put your finger on the jug, stop steaming just before you have to remove your finger.

Huge Bubbles.... stop raising your tip above the milk (or maybe there is a leak in the wand)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

marille said:


> I'm reasonably good at making microfoam at home with my Gaggia Classic (replaced the wand), but at work we have a Rocket Appartamento and even though it should be easier to froth with, I inevitably end up with scorched milk and huge bubbles. It's very 'macrofoam'. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


The Appartamento will steam much, mich quicker than a Classic. While on the Classic you are looking at 60s+ to get something, on the appartamento you are looking at 30s or so.

Put you hand at the bottom of the jug. Stop it when it's too hot to touch as said before.

It's a different way of steaming all together. Throw your Gaggia Classic steaming technique away and learn how to do it on the Rocket. Once you get it, you will want one at home 

There are some very good videos out there on how to steam with a Rocket HX machine.

Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## marille (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you! Will focus on nailing the Rocket froth


----------



## KirinChris (Mar 20, 2017)

By way of encouragement... I got an ECM Barista back in May to replace a little Gaggia.

My aim was to make lovely flat whites at home and it's taken me until the last few weeks to be anywhere near consistent. I would have a brilliant pour and then something that was too embarrassing to even drink. I knew it required technique but I was surprised just how long it took to master.

To be honest I'm still not exactly sure what I'm doing now that I wasn't doing before but I'm going to take the credit for it anyway !


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

KirinChris said:


> To be honest I'm still not exactly sure what I'm doing now that I wasn't doing before but I'm going to take the credit for it anyway !


Its like reversing around a corner... when it clicks, its clicked.. lol


----------



## Crystalreef (Aug 9, 2013)

Old topic but I'm very much in the same boat.

I replaced my Gaggia Classic with modded steam wand for Christmas 2019.

The espresso extraction is wonderful and consistant.

Steaming however is just a nightmare - I haven't really been able to get anything like what I used to get from the Gaggia in way of microfoam.

I've thrown away so much milk that if the cows found out I'm sure they would be round to moo at me profusely!

I've tried just about everything I can think of but just cant find the sweetspot. Temp wise I have no problems at all its just the microfoam. It's either massive bubbles, no foam or really weak and almost like foam on pop.

So yeh, I know about making a chirping sound and not having the tip to high but it just doesnt happen. It's like the steam power is just too great, get the tip on that edge and the roll changes, here comes the jacuzzi bubbles.

I have no issue getting a good swirl and roll.

I have on occasion gotten something reasonable (not quite good enough for good latte art) and thought I might have cracked it, but steaming again in that same position got completely different results - just no consistancy.

The only thing I do get consistant is that the first jug steamed is thrown and the second is normally much better, its as if the machine is messing with my head.

A bad workman always blames his tools!

I cant say that I have been £1300s worth of impressed with the machine really. Sharpe edges here and there which I had to file down after slicing a finger open. If it wasnt for the extraction I would be totally gutted.

If anyone has any specific tips I would be most grateful.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Crystalreef said:


> I replaced my Gaggia Classic with modded steam wand for Christmas 2019.
> 
> The espresso extraction is wonderful and consistant.
> 
> ...


 Interesting post. What I find interesting is that you actually managed to get decent microfoam with your Gaggia Classic. That's an achievement in itself. Well done.

I also owned a Rocket HX at somepoint. Presumably your pressure operates around 0.9 to 1.1bar, which is not that great for steaming and for the two hole steam tip they provide. I never, ever managed to get a decent microfoam with that machine configuration - but Inhad to say I never, ever, achieved anything decent with my Gaggia Classic I had beforehand. I owned a Profitec 700 after ther with a 4 hole steam tip and it wasn't an issue. I now have a Lelit Elizabeth, it came with a two hole steam tip which I dreaded based on the experience I briefly had with the Rocket. Finds out, the Lelit is a pleasure to use, the two hole steam tip (it has smaller holes and the pressure is at 2 bar) is far superior and it's incredibly easily to steam milk.

my suggestion to you:

- make sure the holes on your steam tip are pointed towards the front and the back of the pitcher. 
- Move the wand towards the back, very close to the wall, with one of the holes pointing towards the wall.
- keep in there, next to the surface, just listening to the tearing noises until the jug is too hot to touch.
- make sure you purge the wand well beforehand to remove condensation.
- see how that goes.

If that doesn't work, try blocking on of the holes with a toothpick and go from there.

good luck.


----------



## Crystalreef (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions *MediumRoastSteam*

It's been a while replying so appologies.

I've tried blocking off one of the holes with the a toothpick (actually tried this very early on and didn't have much luck) and this time the results are outstanding on the foam side. Milk looks very silky smooth and no bubbles, like thick cream on top, and mouthfeel is much thicker. Splendid.

On the not so good side is the the difficulty in getting the spin and roll going - be patient I tell myself. It also takes much longer to heat the milk (expected) but I'm not too fussed with time, just more with results. If the roll was easier I would have the hole blocked permanently.

I have also tried your positioning tips but havent had any success yet. The best I can get is to have the wand (with tips front and back) on the side wall of the pitcher. I'll keep slogging it out though but certainly happier with the quality from the one hole.

Personally I think the tip is the issue. I think the holes may be just too big. Bad workman!!!!!!!

Thanks for input.

Happy New Year.


----------

